# Thinking of trying a Miami cut



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, I think he would look great in it! Here are a couple of shots of mine when they had Miamis.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

This is Zephyr in his Miami cut. When I clipped him this way I was just thinking I would try it and see, but didn't think I would really like it or stick with it. Turns out I do like it on him. That's the thing with poodles, you try things and if you don't like it you grow it out and try something else.

It's not a really good Miami in this pic, I'm working on improving it.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, I think he would look great in it! Here are a couple of shots of mine when they had Miamis.




Thank you so much! Your dogs are beautiful. I think I’ll be excited to get it done. He goes in 2-3 weeks. I’ll show pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

reraven123 said:


> This is Zephyr in his Miami cut. When I clipped him this way I was just thinking I would try it and see, but didn't think I would really like it or stick with it. Turns out I do like it on him. That's the thing with poodles, you try things and if you don't like it you grow it out and try something else.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a really good Miami in this pic, I'm working on improving it.




I don’t know why you think it’s not a good cut... I think it is gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Miss Merry in a miami cut. It was my first attempt at it so it needs some fine tuning. I didn't think I would love it, but I do! She gets so many compliments, and no one asks what kind of doodle she is anymore [emoji6]
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MerrysSarah said:


> Miss Merry in a miami cut. It was my first attempt at it so it needs some fine tuning. I didn't think I would love it, but I do! She gets so many compliments, and no one asks what kind of doodle she is anymore [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She is adorable in a Miami cut! And for your first try it looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Of course Zekefur will look gorgeous in this style.

https://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/264211-grooming-july-4th.html


this is a link with a photo of Babykins in her Miami Bikini. I love the look so much and get so many compliments on it that I've kept her in this through the winter too this year.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Of course Zekefur will look gorgeous in this style.




Thank you Skylar! I’ve seen some really great pics of The Miami cut, here and in YouTube, etc. I’ve noticed some different not look so hot in it. That’s why I was asking. And your Babykins is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

jojogal001 said:


> Thank you Skylar! I’ve seen some really great pics of The Miami cut, here and in YouTube, etc. I’ve noticed some different not look so hot in it. That’s why I was asking. And your Babykins is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are right to question whether it would look good on a particular poodle. An experienced excellent groomer will groom a poodle to hide faults and make the dog look it's best. So if your dog has short legs and isn't square, pompoms may not be the best choice. My tpoo had a too short tail so I also used her tail pompom to make her tail look longer by keeping the tip hair longer as I shaped it round.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You are right to question whether it would look good on a particular poodle. An experienced excellent groomer will groom a poodle to hide faults and make the dog look it's best. So if your dog has short legs and isn't square, pompoms may not be the best choice. My tpoo had a too short tail so I also used her tail pompom to make her tail look longer by keeping the tip hair longer as I shaped it round.




I think Zeke has a nice, square body with legs that are just right... of course I’m biased!










Please excuse the stuff on the floor. My table almost fell over and everything that was on it went flying. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

jojogal001 said:


> I think Zeke has a nice, square body with legs that are just right... of course I’m biased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes he can carry off those pompoms. 

The reason I mentioned questioning whether a particular clip looks good on a particular poodle is I love the German trim and I was thinking of what a friend of mine did. It doesn’t look good on a poodle with a longer back, shorter legs who is severely obese. My friend originally had him in a fluffy puppy clip which made him look cute (and not so poodley especially since the head was trimmed more like a bichon) and some of his flaws were masked or softened. She let it grow back out to the puppy clip after that grooming but it took a long time for the ear hair to grow out.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So Zekefur goes in the morning for his new cut! I’m a little worried about my groomer, she wasn’t sure what a Miami cut is. When I started explaining she said, “Oh pompoms. I can do that!” 

But I’m sending a pic with him and even a few detailed things she may not remember. (I tried my best to not let it sound like I was instructing her.) 

I am so looking forwarded to seeing him that I’ve asked her to send me a pic before she takes him off the table. 

I’ll post pics in poodle pictures when he gets back. 

And thank you to Zephyr and @reraven123 for allowing me the use of their pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

Can't wait to see [emoji4]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

MerrysSarah said:


> Can't wait to see [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




I’ll have him home in 2 hours! I’m so anxious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Here's my baby in a Miami.  

A deliberately staged Miami in a deliberately staged shot of him playing with his buddy the Cane Corso.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zeke has his new cut! In poodle pictures... Miami cut is in the title. Go check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

